# Starfire bathroom - shower door



## Hick22 (Sep 5, 2011)

The large moveable shower door on my recently purchased (last week) Starfire always moves into the open position when travelling. Should this stay in the retained position or should I keep in the open position?


----------



## park (May 16, 2005)

We have just bought one of these. The bathroom door closes against a thick seal to ensure no leak when using the shower. We find that if you close the door then push it hard you will hear it click into the door jam again and then it doesn't open when driving. If you don't do this it swings open and bangs the fire (yes we have done it).


----------

